# Possible buy- Help needed.. I'm rubbish!



## DuffyDuck

Any info would be greatly appreciated.
The pictures are what you see, and there is a tab across for videos. Not so much for the jumping, more for dressage, but heck.. they're both there.

I noticed something funny about the hind legs??? Maybe just me!

TIA

Freizeitpferd, Dressurpferd, Springpferd


----------



## smrobs

From what I can tell in the pictures (though it is hard to tell because none of them are from the right angle to get a good look :?), it appears that he may be fairly cow-hocked. I won't comment on much of the vids because I don't know much of anything about Dressage, but it appears that he is not reaching up under with his hinds as far as I would expect. Then again, I don't speak the language so I have no idea what level of training he has.


----------



## tinyliny

The photos show rather upright rear pasturns and more toeing out than is typical. However, the video shows very nice movement , as far as I can see.

You would buy this horse , in addition to Duffy?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

The breeding looks good. Weltmeyer and Bolero in the lines would point towards a "go-ey" horse.
I'm not impressed with him overall though. He is 6 and the videos show a weak horse whos gaits are not as developed as I would expect from a 6 year old horse. The canter is especially flat, and the lack of ease over relatively small fences would lead me to beleive he has a weak hindend.
The hocks are good, but the angles in the hindlimbs are weak, the stifle is positioned very high. The front end is decently conformed.

I, personally, would not purchase the horse for myself. After a few years of training, depending on his temperment, he could make a good amateur mount.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Eh.
I spoke to my trainer today in earnest.

Don't shoot me.

I've given Duffy a good 7 months bringing her on, and training her. She's a fab horse. HOWEVER, my trainer feels that in the long run she is going to struggle in the dressage arena. She'll be able to do the moves, but build wise she's more jumper than dressage. And with her pigeon toes, she doesn't think she'll get there. 
I need to start looking at this as a sport for me, and not a pet... and we're give her 6-8 weeks, good training, more canter work, and speak again, but I have a gut instinct this is where its going to go.

I'm just looking on the market at the moment to see what there is available. Ingrid reckons she'll sell for about 5000, I bought her for 3800, so not too bad. May even be cheeky and say 6, drop to 5500.. she has a nice personality ;D

But, looking at what is available on the market.. I could probably go up to 6000, or save for a while and go to 7/8000... IF I really saved.. but thats talking end of summer, and I don't know if I can be horseless that long!

Thanks for looking guys... no one to one swap there then!

And Anebel, I'm not so bothered about the age (providing its not just broken in at 10 muahaha) I'm looking for a project horse in the long run that I can do some dressage with... eventually!

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## DuffyDuck

http://www.ehorses.de/sucherg.asp?d...ockmass=158&StockmassBis=176&Dressurpferde=ON

Incase anyone wants a peek, this is all the horses within my 3-6000 price range, height 158cm-176cm (Really don't want any bigger!) and age 4-10 'dressage' horses. You may be able to tell.. but I can't see many I would look at right now 

If any of you do, PLEASE post. You never know..


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

The horse you posted is no better than Duffy, and the fact he can't jump (really) means he's going to be worth even less than her if/when you decide he is maxed out. So you would just have bought another Duffy. Why not, instead of "settling" for a horse buy a 2 year old, train your current horse for as long is reasonable and when the 2 year old is 4 and being ridden, have your current horse up for sale at an optimistic price. You can still learn a lot even from a horse who is "ungifted" in dressage, and by purchasing a horse younger, you are getting a higher quality horse for less money. Always, always make sure you are "buying up" and not settling for the same quality as you have now.

As far as for finding a horse, your trainer is going to be your best resource.

Good luck!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Thanks... but I don't have the funds, nor the education under saddle to a) own two horses or b) have an unbroke horse to bring on myself.

I understand where you're coming from, I was just browsing and he was the only one that caught my eye. Good job I've got you guys here to stop me travelling here there and everywhere 

Its still not a given that I will sell her, but its looking more 70% I will, if I'm honest. She is a lovely horse, nice movements, just not built to do the job as well as I would have liked. My own fault in the long run, I really let my heart rule my head.

And trainer is best resource, however she is EXTREMELY biased ;D I tried out a Davingnon mare- we just didn't click, and she was green broke at 10. I passed, thankfully as we just didn't match.. but she's taken her new owner L jumping and dressage in the past six months already.. you win some, you lose some!

Buying up.. heck.. I need to learn more conformation!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Uuuugh I am looking at that website you posted just now. I hate you lol.
Those prices are cheap cheap cheap and the horses are 10x nicer than things priced double here.

The 4 year old Hano I reeeeally like. He's a Rascalino - <3 that line, WITH the Welt Hit - I would SERIOUSLY be looking into him. I think he will be a good horse and he already looks stronger behind than that 6 year old you posted.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Okay... so, what about this guy? As far as I can see he's only just under saddle, I like the canter? Trot and consitency needs work, and the picture isn't clear for confo.

TIA.. again!
Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen


----------



## DuffyDuck

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Uuuugh I am looking at that website you posted just now. I hate you lol.
> Those prices are cheap cheap cheap and the horses are 10x nicer than things priced double here.
> 
> The 4 year old Hano I reeeeally like. He's a Rascalino - <3 that line, WITH the Welt Hit - I would SERIOUSLY be looking into him. I think he will be a good horse and he already looks stronger behind than that 6 year old you posted.



LOL Apologies, really!!! They appear ALL the time, no joke.. every week 20 new ones to look at. But thats the thing, there are SO many to look at, I was going to buy a 10yo Gotthard mare.. for 2500.. silver registered brood mare. Too much horse for the girl... the family knocked 800 off the price because they liked my riding and my dad's weird sense of humour.. failed vet check 

And which one is that.. can you post a link for me??


----------



## Allison Finch

I would really check the stifle/hock on the right hind of the horse in the first video. I don't know, it just seems that he doesn't power forward on that leg. I would pre-vet him very carefully.

The second video the riding is not helping this horse look good. The rider has him so cranked in that his back is hollow and tight. The horse's movement has been very hampered. It is hard to know how nice the horse may move once he is allowed to use his back well. He also looks like a handful and giving the rider some trouble.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Allison Finch said:


> I would really check the stifle/hock on the right hind. I don't know, it just seems that he doesn't power forward on that leg. I would pre-vet him very carefully.



Thanks AF  

I've posted a link to ALL in my area (100kms), age, height and price range for me... that was the only one I saw whilst watching underworld!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

DuffyDuck said:


> Okay... so, what about this guy? As far as I can see he's only just under saddle, I like the canter? Trot and consitency needs work, and the picture isn't clear for confo.
> 
> TIA.. again!
> Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen


 
Through the whole video I though either the rider has strong hands or the horse is trying to take off... then I saw the walk, the breeding and the pic and yep, the horse is hot like snot. Weltmeyer and Lauries Crusador is gonna give one heck of a hot horse. I still like my Rascalino better (and if you don't buy him I might just fly over and snatch him up  a bit too big to fit in my suitcase though lol).


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

DuffyDuck said:


> LOL Apologies, really!!! They appear ALL the time, no joke.. every week 20 new ones to look at. But thats the thing, there are SO many to look at, I was going to buy a 10yo Gotthard mare.. for 2500.. silver registered brood mare. Too much horse for the girl... the family knocked 800 off the price because they liked my riding and my dad's weird sense of humour.. failed vet check
> 
> And which one is that.. can you post a link for me??


 
Sportpferd Springpferd Dressurpferde Freizeitpferd


----------



## DuffyDuck

I like that.. hot like a snot. Kinda reminds me of Duffy!!... see I like those lines.. a lot! Or though LC is more jumper lines imo... Duffy is.. hottish under saddle, she needs a rider with consequences- do it, or doggy chum. I've only ever seen one person trot her, and not very well, I've never seen her move under saddle as my trainer can't ride. Rubbish. Would need to put that in the add.. not a beginners horse :S

If she's still there when I look, will let you know ;D And with that breeding, if things went wrong- broodmare. Thanks for taking the time guys... if I do decide, closer to the time I will be dragging you all in here and sitting you down to watch video after video after video after video...


----------



## Allison Finch

Is the Rascalino ad the one with two videos showing him trotting in a full rig? Who in the world would offer sale videos meant to show movement with a horse completely bound up in a lunging rig like that? On both videos? That would worry me....a lot. I am so not a fan of those rigs.

Bring me over! I will ride Duffy in a heartbeat!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Allison Finch said:


> Is the Rascalino ad the one with two videos showing him trotting in a full rig? Who in the world would offer sale videos meant to show movement with a horse completely bound up in a lunging rig like that? On both videos? That would worry me....a lot. I am so not a fan of those rigs.
> 
> Bring me over! I will ride Duffy in a heartbeat!



Done thing.. I suppose it shows the 'submission' of the horse- horse is used to the gear and not fighting it etc. Very common. I always ask to see the horse in its box, groom and tack myself, owner rides, then I ride, then I'll go back again and ride.. and turn up early morning so they aren't beasting the living daylights out of it before you turn up!

And lol come over and you can ride her for me!! She's a lovely girl, super feeling under saddle... I find anything smaller than her now super slow bahahahahaha and jolty.. she's very smooth and her paces so big you have time to feel EVERYTHING.. so you know when she's a bit ooey on a leg or is pratting about!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Allison Finch said:


> Is the Rascalino ad the one with two videos showing him trotting in a full rig? Who in the world would offer sale videos meant to show movement with a horse completely bound up in a lunging rig like that? On both videos? That would worry me....a lot. I am so not a fan of those rigs.
> 
> Bring me over! I will ride Duffy in a heartbeat!


 
All I can think is that it's 4 and who knows how broke it is, or if it's broke. The rig doesn't bother me, it's what my horse was started in and the guy that showed me the horse, and does our young horse and stallion testing, swears by them. It's also adjusted very loosely.

I hate sale videos where the horse is just loose in an arena running around with someone chasing it with a whip - they're my pet peeve. I would rather have a blurry video of the horse being lunged.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Dressurtalent von Westfale Dressurpferde Stute in Köln kaufen - pferde.de

Thoughts?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

DuffyDuck said:


> Dressurtalent von Westfale Dressurpferde Stute in Köln kaufen - pferde.de
> 
> Thoughts?


 It trots?? And that looks like that's about it...

The sire is relatively unproven as a sire, but looks nice.


----------



## DuffyDuck

LOL. 

I like trot. 

7000 seems like an awful lot to me right now haha.. and sire is relatively unknown but I've seen his name a couple of times.


----------



## DuffyDuck

What about this one? Slightly over price range but its obo.

Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen

Feinsinn von Fidermark Mutter von Akzent II Thats her lines

And she's done L already, which is where you begin with double bridle, third level I think you guys call it?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I could have SWORN the mare was a Sir Donnerhall - she moves just like the ones I've seen.

I actually like her - she has the best gaits out of anything with a decent video I've seen and appears to have a really good, easy going outlook on life. The only reason I think she hasn't been snatched up is that she is a mare. I like her, if she were in my area I would probably go take a look!


----------



## DuffyDuck

I like mares ;D

I also have a thing about gingers... 

I was unsure about her canter at first, I have to be honest, but I don't have the best eye for these things yet.. will keep tracks on her, me thinks... this is the problem with looking with no intention of buying right now, or maybe not at all


----------



## Spyder

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I could have SWORN the mare was a Sir Donnerhall - she moves just like the ones I've seen.
> 
> I actually like her - she has the best gaits out of anything with a decent video I've seen and appears to have a really good, easy going outlook on life. The only reason I think she hasn't been snatched up is that she is a mare. I like her, if she were in my area I would probably go take a look!



My thoughts exactly and worth the look...I would also stuff her with more energy calories.


----------



## Roperchick

definitely like the mare the best outta all of them. i would go look at her.


----------



## Kayty

Geez Sophie, can I move to Germany with you please? The prices for what you get are amazing!!! Those horses over here would be at LEAST over AU$18 000 if not more :O


----------



## DuffyDuck

Kayty said:


> Geez Sophie, can I move to Germany with you please? The prices for what you get are amazing!!! Those horses over here would be at LEAST over AU$18 000 if not more :O



LOL... I'll put the price range bracket up and put a link up later to tingle your tastebuds muaha. 

You CAN come and live with me... price of rent = riding my horses :lol:


----------



## Roperchick

riding your horses is better than not riding horses for 7 more months! sign me up.....oh wait no that would be going AWOL in the army.....crap.....


----------



## thesilverspear

Clearly you can't get out of bed in Germany without stepping on a nice warmblood.  

I can't see the link posted above. When I click it, it tells me something in German, but no horse!

I'd still think about buying a youngster if I were in your shoes. Even I gave a 3-year old a good start, and I can't imagine that I'm much more skilled at dressage than you. Probably less so, to be honest. With the help of a good trainer and a good, solid understanding of how horses think and plenty of experience riding a variety of green-ish and trained adult horses, it can certainly be done.


----------



## hillside farm

Have you considered leasing a horse ?
There are lease agreements with a purchase option.
Just a thought........
Good luck


----------



## faye

hillside farm said:


> Have you considered leasing a horse ?
> There are lease agreements with a purchase option.
> Just a thought........
> Good luck


generaly doesnt happen like that in Europe. Leaseing horses is generaly only done for TOP competition horses. no one does leases with a purchase option.


----------



## DuffyDuck

faye said:


> generaly doesnt happen like that in Europe. Leaseing horses is generaly only done for TOP competition horses. no one does leases with a purchase option.



So right.. And trial period.. whats one of them??!!

You have to be so so so careful out here, they'll have you over a barrel if you're not careful.

I'm going to explore my options closer to the time. I think its going to go the way I think it is, though. 

In the long run, I've given Duffy a good 7 months, she's put the weight on, but I bought a pair of ballerina pumps for rock climbing... y'know what I mean?


----------



## faye

I have managed to negotiate 2 week trial periods on a couple of ponies, no way on earth was I getting any longer and it was only because the owners of the horses were more interested in the home it was going to and the fact that it was the right home than the money.


----------



## DuffyDuck

No chance out here Faye, unless it was a top horse, but even then its unheard of.. if you don't get the horse vetted before you take it on your trial and it fails the vet check.. it had an injury with you your fault you buy it... they're quite sneaky over here!

Here is a video from today, to see the gaits of Duffy in comparison to what I would be looking at for future reference, hoping to get one of these every weekend over the next few weeks.
No crit please, I am well aware I have things to work on ;D

As a side note, my trainer is there every time I work Duffy, and we've spoken and she feels that horse wise, for dressage, I need something better.

Duffy 22 Jan 12 - YouTube


----------



## faye

oh god no, I'd deffinatly have it vetted before the trial1


----------



## DuffyDuck

faye said:


> oh god no, I'd deffinatly have it vetted before the trial1


I was lucky, had in my contract that if she didn't pass could return her, any damages were before etc unless I was negligent.. but I signed a full contract, not for my deposit, so took her home, had her vetted on the Monday (this was a Sat) and she passed healthy, but her pigeon toes at the time were a bigger worries- with farrier and muscle its much better- but the girl wouldn't take her back.. I almost nearly didn't have her


----------



## Spyder

DuffyDuck said:


> As a side note, my trainer is there every time I work Duffy, and we've spoken and she feels that horse wise, for dressage, I need something better.
> 
> Duffy 22 Jan 12 - YouTube



I agree with your trainer that she will be limited and the one you posted earlier, Freya is where you need to set the standard of what to look for (even if it isn't her).

If you could find a "Freya" aged about 2-3 and cheaper and sound...then that is the one you should jump on.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Thanks Spyder!

I don't know how clear it is to you all, but she does dish those front legs as well.. thats another thing for me. 

I like Freya the more I looked at her! Definetly something to go by now.


----------



## DuffyDuck

And... the link to Feya is gone.. because she's sold ;D

Speaks volumes really!!


----------



## MIEventer

You should send Duffy to me. He'd make a fabulous Eventer  What fun!

I know...not much help....


----------



## DuffyDuck

MIEventer said:


> You should send Duffy to me. He'd make a fabulous Eventer  What fun!
> 
> I know...not much help....



She :lol:

I reckon she'll do well in jumping..well, my trainer thinks so! I'm no jumper though.. green+green=black&blue.

If you want to come over....

We're going to organise on a 'quiet' evening to free jump her to see what she's like.. if it fails.. well, I may have to move to plan B.. which I don't know what it is yet!


----------



## thesilverspear

She moves nicer than anything I've ever owned. Though I have gotten nowhere except for worse with my dressage -- so maybe there is something to be said for "upgrades."  She looks like a fun ride.


----------



## DuffyDuck

thesilverspear said:


> She moves nicer than anything I've ever owned. Though I have gotten nowhere except for worse with my dressage -- so maybe there is something to be said for "upgrades."  She looks like a fun ride.



Thanks 
She's been a WIP for as long as I've had her.. she's starting to use her bum more now, before she'd been taught to run on the front and make it look pretty -headdesk-
And she's a super fun ride!! Her canter is super fun as well.. ned to do more practise but its like speedy races hahahaha! And her trot.. you feel like you take forever to rise ;D


----------



## thesilverspear

I guess it depends on your goals and finances. My current horse *was* the upgrade and indeed, she can do A LOT more than her predecessor, but she's nowhere near able to go to FEI level or whatever. Probably could have got to (American) Third Level under a rider more competent than me. But I'm too attached to the horse to sell her and I certainly can't support two horses. So I'm stuck with her.  Ach well...

You look spoiled for choice for good horses in Germany. I worked for a German dressage trainer in the US one summer who would buy nice horses from his home country, probably pretty cheaply as he was also very well connected with the "right" people in Germany, put some training and some show mileage on them, and sell them for $40-60,000 a pop, covering international transport costs and more. Not a bad way to make a living if you can manage it.


----------



## MaryMary

If you can stand to go horseless, save, save, save and get a better horse later. The last one you posted. Can they do dressage with no pastern? Only 1 photo, but short short pasterns, from what I can see.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Well I'm thinking of loaning my dad's mare ;D
I can save about 900-1000 a month if I really try!


----------



## DuffyDuck

-drool-

Fresh broke Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen
Walt Disney. Yum.


----------



## Allison Finch

EWWWW....NOW you got my attention!!

Is this horse a possibility for you?


----------



## DuffyDuck

No lol, other side of Germany! Don't think my dad will be willing to drive, then drive back with trainer and horsebox in tow.

BUT. I like. For only just ridden... yum.

BUT there will be plenty like this when I am ready! Thats the lucky thing for me!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DuffyDuck said:


> -drool-
> 
> Fresh broke Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen
> Walt Disney. Yum.



Very nice from what I can tell! But I am no expert


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hee. This sort of calibre will be around for a long while yet, couple of months of saving for me.. and one like this could be mine.. something built for dressage!


----------



## Allison Finch

Just a drive across Germany...when people will be willing to fly across the pond for a nice prospect like that? I'm sure glad I'm not looking to buy right now.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Haha if you were looking to buy, you'd be buying Duffy.. mates rates.. for 100,000 :rofl:

There are loads in my area too, I was just looking at the ones put up today, and that was first on the list.. but I've given myself the challenge for when I am ready to look


----------



## Spyder

DuffyDuck said:


> -drool-
> 
> Fresh broke Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen
> Walt Disney. Yum.



This horse is a slight step up but actually I would look for better.

He is a lower leg mover and does not move through the shoulder.

If it were me I would pass on this one, nice as he may appear.


----------



## DuffyDuck

See. This is why I need help xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And this is why I'm stalking your threads so I can learn too!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen

I can't see the vids in work... anyone?


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hannoveraner Wallach 4 Jahre Brauner Dressurpferd Freizeitpferd Vielseitigkeitspferd

And this one?? Like the lines.. a LOT.

But again, can't see the vids grrrr


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Lol Duffy the first one is TINY and the second one you already posted once!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Oh burger 
I need to stop posting late at night.. I forget what I post!!

I can deal with tiny xD Just because Duffy is so big doesnt mean I want that big again xD

I'll be happy with 15.3hh- 17.2hh MAX this time, hopefully something in the middle.. but there are so many BIG horses :'(


----------



## DuffyDuck

You sure I posted that last one before o.0
I can't see it elsewhere... think its new today! Like I said.. loads going up, just have to sift through to find the good ones!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Wunderschöne dunkle Königlich - Niederländer Dressurpferde Stute in Holzmülhem kaufen - pferde.de


----------



## thesilverspear

Ooooh.... I really like the last one. The first two you posted today don't do anything for me.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Problem with the last one -whispers- its a dutch wb :K

Baha, I'll have a look at the video at home and see where we go... its just an idea of price range. If I sell Duffy for the amount I hope to, and then save for a couple of months, I reckon I'll have nearly 6000 to play with, but then I have to think PPE and transport too.


----------



## Spyder

DuffyDuck said:


> Wunderschöne dunkle Königlich - Niederländer Dressurpferde Stute in Holzmülhem kaufen - pferde.de




This one has the energy level you should look for. It is a bit rough in the overall rhythm but that can be fixed.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hmm, may email actually- the price bracket wsa 3-5 so less than what I was looking for... hmmmm!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Gah.. just watched the video. Me wanty -grabby hands-
Anyone got a possible 5000 I can borrow??!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Ooh. Owner replied to my text.. looks like possible dealer.. maybe a swap :O


----------



## thesilverspear

I'm just curious.... what does the description of it say? I haven't a single word of German. 

It would be amazing if you could do a swap.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Zengrid Super schöne Stute mit übermäßigen GGA! Ein Pferd wie man es sich wünscht, super Bewegungen und schicker Typ! Sie ist letztes Jahr in Holland noch L & M1 Dressur platziert! Ist gut zu sitzen! Ein Pferd was im Viereck überzeugt. Super gezogen Vater ist Painted Black!!!! Opa Gribaldi ( Vater von Totilas)!! Auf der anderen Seite findet sich der top Vererber Ramiro Z wieder ...ein Papier wie man es sich nur wünschen kann. Sie hat einen Röntgentüv mit 20 Bildern von Beinen und Rücken! Der klinische wird bei Verkauf gemacht. Geht auch brav ins Gelände sowie Schmiede & Verladefromm! Günstig in erfahrene Hände abzugeben. Video –unter folgendem Link zu finden youtube.com/watch?v=1_RkjOFkmzU Anfragen nur tel. unter 0173-9792139

Zengrid (name) Super lovely mare with above average movements. A horse that you want, super something (ha!) and chic type. Last year she was placed L& M dressage in holland. Good to sit! Father is Painted Black!!! Grandfather Gribaldi (Father from Totilas). Mothers side also top with Ramiro Z.. papers you could only wish for. PPE with 20 xrays of back and legs, comes in the price of the horse. Hacks out and brave, fine with farrier. Cheap in the right hands. And then a youtube link, or questions to the number.


----------



## thesilverspear

Nice name....lol.

I really like the way the mare moves. I'd definitely go see her if I was within reasonable driving distance. If she has a nice temperament and the owner is willing to swap... that's a win...


----------



## DuffyDuck

Zengrid.. and my trainer is called Ingrid ahahahaha that'd be great!

It all depends on how it goes with Duffy, and what I get for her in the long run. AND its a dealer.. makes me a bit wary. Close, so I am sure my trainer knows of them, so if i do sell Duffy for more than I bargained for, then hopefully go and see her


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh I do like Zengrid. -drools-

I can see that canter being put to use in a nice jump, not just dressage. Ahh to have the money to import! I absolutely LOVE Gribaldi and his progeny (there was a Gribaldi stallion near me called Grisham but he sadly passed away in 2011), not so into Totilas conformationally but the rest are all lovely and my goodness can T perform!

If I had the money for a warmblood I'd have jumping and dressage bloodlines from both sides and I love me some TB blood in them, makes them more refined and therefore more likely to event well - but it has to be the RIGHT TB, I see way too many wbxtb crosses that aren't done well.


----------



## thesilverspear

Can German dealers be as dodgy as dealers in the UK or US? I envision the horse business being pretty regulated over there but I could be making up facts.


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ I think dealers everywhere can be pretty dodgy tbh... We sure have some REALLY dodgy ones here! And a few good ones of course, but there sure seem to be a huge amount of real dishonest sellers - both private and dealer!


----------



## MIEventer

Contact this barn:

Pine Meadow Farm, LLC

That is where I board. My Coach has a few Stallions that he imported from Russia. My favorite is Confetti. Beautiful babies, beautiful horses and great people!


----------



## DuffyDuck

German dealers ARE dodgy... and we get a lot of Polish too, not to tie them all with the same brush.. but you very rarely get a 'nice' dealer.. I haven't met one yet 

If Zengrid (bahahaha) is still there when I'm ready, I'll look.. but I'll have my choice when I'm ready ;D Just throwing some out there for you guys to see hahaha!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I don't like her. Not just that she is Dutch - and some of the most difficult to ride lines (let's not forget that when Edward Gal got his hands on Totilas he did not know if he would be able to ride the horse and keep him from exploding - that's another Gribaldi son, and I'm sure Painted Black wasn't much easier. As well Ferros can be very tempermental if not ridden with the utmost of feel and compasion) but she does not use her hind end well enough for my liking. While the hindlegs are active enough, as Spyder pointed out, she tends to use her hindlegs to push too forward onto her forehand and doesn't offer to carry with them. The hocks are really not bending enough to carry or "spring", which is especially evident in the canter. I think Duffy is still a better horse than this one.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Really :O

My girl may have hope yet muaha ;D

If this jumper doesn't want to buy her, then 8 weeks intense training, and video every week.. we'll see any improvement. 
I rode her tonight I think its not only she's a jumper-build, but also I feel in myself I'm on an edge waiting to see what happens next- I really dont like that feeling :S


----------



## DuffyDuck

Here's another one to look at.. waiting for vids to come through but going to ring and try and get the price down

Muli P.R.E. Martina Franca


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You're looking at a Mule?


----------



## DuffyDuck

Oh Sky sweetie lol I don't know whats funny, my mock post with the mule or the fact you thought I was being serious x :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I thought you posted the wrong link haha

But that's a beautiful mule!


----------



## mudpie

Hey, now, mules are good, too!! xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey Duffy

http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/cool-story-about-dressage-mule-110847/#post1327542


----------



## DuffyDuck

http://www.ehorses.de/Pferdeangebot_videos.asp?ID=671660

5yo Gelding from Rascalino/Rotspon/Rubenstein. 161cm.

Thoughts?

And guess price range


----------



## thesilverspear

Their walk and trot videos suck, is my first thought.  They're like eight seconds long so you don't get a real strong sense of how the horse moves, especially the trot one where the camera seems miles away. His canter looks nice but at least from what I can see in the trot video, he looks a bit stiff in his front end. Anyone else see that? He does not seem to move nearly as fluidly as the mare you posted the other day.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Apart from the fact the initial picture looks like a rabies-horse
allrounder Dressur springen L springen L Dressur M Springen M Dressur

I think I like this one! And if this is the going price for an L dressage/jumper perhaps I have hope for my pennies ^^

Videos: 1st dressage, 2nd jumper

allrounder, Dressur, springen, L springen, L Dressur, M Springen, M Dressur


----------



## DuffyDuck

So!

I am keeping an eye on whats on the market in my area at the moment.
A lot of youngsters going for 50k up... yeah. I need to find a rich man aha!

Then low and behold.. I see this little diva.

All it says is she's three, 163cm, just broken in and built for dressage. I know nothing of her lines, but she's under 3500. There may or may not be a reason for this- who knows.

Allraunder Damenpferd Nachwuchspferd

HOWEVER. I like the look of her, good height, good age. SO if all goes well with Duffy, I will probably take a look- I know I said I'd wait, however sometimes you just gotta do it.

No video I'm afraid.

But if I do go, I will film the owner and then myself riding.


----------

